# Really sad news :(



## carmel101 (Aug 16, 2013)

I went home from shook yesterday to fin my goats scared I could tell! They were out of their pasture and ran to me hiding behind my legs, I counted heads an noticed Peddles little 9 week old baby stormy was gone! Frantically I ran calling him, I searched the whole fence and found a huge whole dug under the fence and the gate partially dismantled. I cried an cried in able to find him, I heard a lil bah and ran to the goat barn, I found him lying alone all curled up not moving. I picked him up and carried him inside, his neck was a little bloody and he couldn't move it, I called the vet and they were close so he slept with me all night. I woke up an he was still living my mom brought him to the vet and I'm at school action sky awaiting the news on my favorite little baby boy.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm so sorry. I hope your little boy is ok.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry....Prayers sent for your little man...


----------



## carmel101 (Aug 16, 2013)

I am just trying to find out what animal could have done it, I got a doe pregnant due anytime now and I don't want her kids to get Hurt! :/ Scared


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If it dug under I would would think local dog...or coyotes...If you can make a night pen for them, somewhere to put them up it would be better...or a pen for the pregnant doe to stay in until she kids safely...
Hows your little goat doing??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I hope your little guy is ok. I agree that it sounds like a dog or coyotes. If this happened during the day, probably a dog. You may need to lock up your goats until you can figure out what did it and get rid of it. Make sure you fill in the hole too.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I say dog. Dogs kill/hurt for the fun. Wild animals will kill for food so if a coyote he would be gone unless something scared him off. What ever it was it will most likely come back. Since it was during the day and you can't really keep them penned in a barn all day I would put a wire of hot wire around the bottom on the out side. 
Carmal101 as for things getting your kids there really is no way to 100% keep everything away from them. To be honest my biggest fear is Bob cats. They say a mtn lion will stay away from barking dogs coyotes usually don't go anything that looks like a trap but Bob cats will go threw or over anything and keep coming back. That's why I strongly think livestock and gins should go hand in hand.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

My mom accidentally backed the car over one of my bucklings.
He was my favorite kid. He was black with white patches and very handsome.
He died slowly in my arms.
I hate losing goats.
I hope your goat lives.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh man. I had one of my dogs attack my babies. really i know she was trying to play and she got her my the neck. She too could barely move her neck. I gave her Banamine and Arnica Montana for muscle soreness and bruising. It took her a few days but she was better.

to say the least I do not have that dog anymore. 

Prayers for your little one. Keep us posted.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

certainly a canine of some sort. sounds like you need a gun and electric fence around the bottom of the pen. we lock ours up at night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am very sorry


----------



## myori1 (Aug 19, 2013)

Sorry to hear this. I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## carmel101 (Aug 16, 2013)

Very sad news, my poor baby Stormy had to be euthanized today, He was just not moving or responding at all. many vets were Called and the news just kept piling on and I decided he should be put to sleep! His neck was broken & part of his spine was hurt, he could not be moved. Poor little fella is up in heaven and it feels like a price of my hearts broken, I've never had this happen before :'( sad day At Carm's Farms.


----------



## Libby1 (Sep 3, 2013)

*pen idea*

I live out in the boonies and had a lot of trouble with coyotes. They dig under my fence and grab one, can't get it back under so they leave. Happened once or twice. Usually i would catch them, and they began to back off. BUT I couldn't stay up EVERY night to make sure nothing was going to happen. I started locking mine in at night, but I know lots of people don't really want to do that. So I also pulled down my fence, and re-did it, but I laid about a foot of fence flat along the bottom underneath the fence that stood up, made that part tall. It worked! The coyotes, at least over here, are too lazy to dig a foot across to get under my fence. haven't had any dog or coyote problems since. Even cougars are staying away! (Made my fence seven feet tall)

I'm so sorry to hear about your baby goat.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I'm sorry about baby Stormy


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of little Stormy.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

so sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------

